# Riyad Mahrez



## Tifo'o (14 Dicembre 2015)

Algerino di 24 anni, stella dei Leicester dei miracoli. Ovviamente bisogna stare attenti a questi tipi di giocatori. Ma è davvero forte. Ha una tecnica impressionante, già la scorsa stagione aveva dimostrato qualcosa. Quest'anno la consacrazione. Oggi ha fatto un assist e bel gol contro il Chelsea.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## ralf (14 Dicembre 2015)

Giocatore fantastico, peccato che con i prezzi della Premier costerà già almeno 50 M. Il goal contro il Chelsea è una vera perla.


----------



## Marco23 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Lui e vardy stanno facendo sfracelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2015)

Tra l'altro gioca da laterale di destra in un centrocampo a 4, quindi una società seria, volendo continuare col 4-4-2, ci si fionderebbe.


----------



## Hammer (15 Dicembre 2015)

La cosa folle è che questo è sbucato quasi dal nulla. Sicuramente va dato enorme merito a Ranieri per essere riuscito a metterlo nelle condizioni migliori per esprimersi


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Fortissimo. Già 11 gol giocando esterno di centrocampo e molti assist a Vardy. Tra l'altro sono pochi i giocatori mancini decenti capaci di giocare a destra e lui è uno di questi


----------



## kollaps (15 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro gioca da laterale di destra in un centrocampo a 4, quindi una società serie, volendo continuare col 4-4-2, ci si fionderebbe.



Dovrebbero prendere i soldi di el shaarawy e girarli subito al leicester aggiungendoci qualcosa...troppo semplice come idea


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Dicembre 2015)

.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Purtroppo non ancora riesco a vedere una partita del Leicester quest'anno, comunque ha sicuramente una tecnica impressionante.


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2015)

Prende la metà dell'ingaggio di De Jong.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Io i giocatori che fanno un'annata così dal nulla, dopo anni mediocri non mi fido molto, anche se è vero che lui sta facendo cose inumane


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io i giocatori che fanno un'annata così dal nulla, dopo anni mediocri non mi fido molto, anche se è vero che lui sta facendo cose inumane



Si un'annata vuol dire sempre poco e nulla, affermarsi è relativamente facile, confermarsi il difficile.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si un'annata vuol dire sempre poco e nulla, affermarsi è relativamente facile, confermarsi il difficile.



Esatto.


----------

